# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  помогите доставить посуду из Индии для вег. ресторана

## Сакши Гопал дас

дандаваты. дорогие преданные, прошу помощи в доставке посуды для открытия вегетарианского ресторанчика в нашем городе. посуда находится в Дели, вес 35-37 кг. если кто-то летит или знакомые летят в ближайшее время из Дели - пожалуйста помогите. человек все подвезет в аэропорт, заплатим за авиаперевес, дадим пожертвование. 8 922 12 888 48. Харибол!

----------


## Aidar

Харе Кришна!
Сакши Гопал прабху джи, укажите в какой город доставить необходимо посуду.

----------


## Сакши Гопал дас

Харе Кришна! вообще нужно доставить в Екатеринбург, но главное привезти в Россию, а здесь любой транспортной компанией

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Проще посылками послать сразу из Индии в Екатеринбург. У нас один преданный часто ездит в Индию за товаром, он все посылками оттуда пересылает. Только идут они долго, месяц или больше.

----------


## Сакши Гопал дас

благодарю, рассматривали этот вариант, но отвергли из-за хрупкости посуды

----------

